# apprenticeship programs



## ftbstud50 (May 5, 2009)

i graduated highschool last year and i've been interested in getting into the ibew and start an apprenticeship but none around my area are taking anybody for awhile can anyone help me on finding a state or ibew near by that are going to be taking new people soon? i live in ohio


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

consider getting back into school at a technical school so that your training has already began. some contractor will be more willing to snatch you up cause for one you are green and two you entered school. that shows initiative and wanting to learn the trade. cant afford school? grants and loans. good luck.


----------



## ftbstud50 (May 5, 2009)

*safda*

i want to be union though ive heard alot of bad things about non-union and really dont want nothing to do with it i wanna get into an apprenticeship


----------



## andrewh (Apr 2, 2009)

are there any school in canada that are equilivant to a technical school in the states? i can't seem to find any programs that might help me build my knowledge. this is pre-apprentice stuff i'm looking for.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

ftbstud50 said:


> i want to be union though ive heard alot of bad things about non-union and really dont want nothing to do with it i wanna get into an apprenticeship


you can get into an apprenticeship program whether you are union or no-union. there are good points and bad points to both union and non-union.
but which ever you chose, it would be a good idea to go ahead and get into school before you go to work.


----------



## sparkyboys (May 3, 2009)

andrewh said:


> are there any school in canada that are equilivant to a technical school in the states? i can't seem to find any programs that might help me build my knowledge. this is pre-apprentice stuff i'm looking for.


I am sure there is. you just need to research it on google or make few calls using the phone book


----------



## paulcanada (Feb 6, 2009)

the only pre apprenticeship course i have seen offered here in northern alberta is a general safety/first aid/construction training kind of course. really not the kind you are looking for. i am pretty sure i would have come across specific pre apprenticeship training if it existed. however i have not really searched one out as it is relatively easy to get indentured out here and then goto school that way.

i know of a few guys who moved out here from eastern canada, living with families or friends to get started in the trade. i know that might be a long shot though...


----------



## miller_elex (Jan 25, 2008)

Don't forget to fulfill your duty to your country before deciding on a career.


----------



## k2x (May 20, 2008)

If your looking for jobs, careers, and training, you should try to spell and puncuate correctly.


----------



## headrec (Feb 25, 2008)

miller_elex said:


> Don't forget to fulfill your duty to your country before deciding on a career.


Agreed. My best friend joined the military almost a year before I got into the union and at times I wish I had joined with him. We were both some of the top academic students in our high school and I feel in a lot of ways, even though I will be ahead of him in the 'career game' in some respects, he will be light years ahead of me in the 'life game.' Something to think about.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ftbstud50 said:


> i want to be union though ive heard alot of bad things about non-union and really dont want nothing to do with it i wanna get into an apprenticeship


 
I hate to tell you this BUT if you believe everything you hear after 12 years in school you wasted 12 years. Let me see the options are:

Possibly work open shop, make some money, be able to pay for things, and be learning things that may help you get into the local.

Sit at home whining and bitching about open shops and have no money.

HMMMMMM Now what did you learn in 12 years?


----------



## PhatElvis (Jan 23, 2009)

If you want to be an electrician, get started doing that and don't wait around for IBEW to decide if they are going to let you.

When I was a young man I spent two years trying to get in the program and never got in. Right now I have a couple of material handlers who have tried unsuccessfully to get in for a while now as as they foolishly wait around for somebody else to allow them to get an education.

Get busy taking care of yourself and later as you gain skill sets, if you still want in, you can keep trying to get in the program. Also you might try calling locals around the country, I know some are actively looking for apprentices while others still have the country club mentality. Either way don't sit around waiting for permission to start your career, take some initiative. All employers like man with some ambition and drive.

Also don't believe everything you hear there are some quality merit shops out there with good people that work there. There are also some union shops out there that are people you would not like working for. Business is about people and you might end up meeting some you like on both sides of the fence.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

PhatElvis said:


> If you want to be an electrician, get started doing that and don't wait around for IBEW to decide if they are going to let you.
> 
> When I was a young man I spent two years trying to get in the program and never got in. Right now I have a couple of material handlers who have tried unsuccessfully to get in for a while now as as they foolishly wait around for somebody else to allow them to get an education.
> 
> ...


That's what I met to say only I was not as polite.


----------



## gardiner (Sep 25, 2007)

andrewh said:


> are there any school in canada that are equilivant to a technical school in the states? i can't seem to find any programs that might help me build my knowledge. this is pre-apprentice stuff i'm looking for.


 
Algonquin college in Ottawa used to have some night courses you could get into depends on what you are looking for. The only provinces that at one time had recognized courses were on the east coast where you could take a years college in one shot before getting into your apprenticeship. 
I did work with a girl a while back that took the ICC electricians course by mail and had that honored on her appenticeship through Ontario they gave her second year status because of it. Personlly I didn't think it was all it was cracked up to be as I hated arguing with an apprentice about codes not applying to Canada.


----------



## IMM_Doctor (Mar 24, 2009)

k2x said:


> If your looking for jobs, careers, and training, you should try to spell and puncuate correctly.


When I read the OP, I was thinking the same thing. He had a total lack of puncuation and capital letters, I suspect text messaging is primary form of communication.

Interestingly the kid knows how to spell. I saw no errors.

It could be us Old-Fart dinosaurs will just be “phased”* out, when all keyboards dispense with all of the punctuation marks, and the useless SHIFT key.

*pun, get it? (tee-hee)


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

ftbstud50 said:


> i graduated highschool last year and i've been interested in getting into the ibew and start an apprenticeship but none around my area are taking anybody for awhile can anyone help me on finding a state or ibew near by that are going to be taking new people soon? i live in ohio


 
At least if you are going to moan about open shops CAPITALIZE the IBEW.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> At least if you are going to moan about open shops CAPITALIZE the IBEW.


Well, he didn't capitalize anything so...


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Well, he didn't capitalize anything so...


 
Yes but the most revered IBEW not to capitalize that acronym is sacraledge?


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

brian john said:


> Yes but the most revered IBEW not to capitalize that acronym is sacraledge?


But of course, I've traced his IP and believe you me... he's not getting in. :no:


Just because of that. :laughing:


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Never ceases to amaze me how one will state how terrible it is to work in an open shop. Then piss and moan about not getting into the IBEW apprenticeship. While this is happening they are still sitting on their ass doing nothing!

The most amazing thing is they have never worked in an open shop or a closed shop . How in the hell can one make an educated opinion when one has never gotten off one's ass to gain employment in such shops?

News flash ! There are just as many sh*tty IBEW shops as there are Open Shops!! There are just as many "Hack" union electricians as there are "Hack" non-union electricians.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Right now work is slow but. I was able to get in the ABC program very easy and retook second year when I had a chance to get in the IBEW. Seriously think about the seabees.
Also, If I were younger I would consider line work right now. This is going to be a huge business for the next thirty years.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

jrannis said:


> Right now work is slow but. I was able to get in the ABC program very easy and retook second year when I had a chance to get in the IBEW. Seriously think about the seabees.
> Also, If I were younger I would consider line work right now. This is going to be a huge business for the next thirty years.


I agree, they're gonna POUR billions into our grid infrastructure.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

manchestersparky said:


> Never ceases to amaze me how one will state how terrible it is to work in an open shop. Then piss and moan about not getting into the IBEW apprenticeship. While this is happening they are still sitting on their ass doing nothing!
> 
> The most amazing thing is they have never worked in an open shop or a closed shop . How in the hell can one make an educated opinion when one has never gotten off one's ass to gain employment in such shops?
> 
> News flash ! There are just as many sh*tty IBEW shops as there are Open Shops!! There are just as many "Hack" union electricians as there are "Hack" non-union electricians.


TO be fair, a union shop can get a reputation for being "bad" simply because you had to work on a job that had no overtime, while you know others are, or it has other jobs that are working time and you're not on those projects. (In our local you CANNOT QUIT.) 

I know one gentleman on the apprenticecommittee who asks "What kind of car do you drive?" and "If you don't get into this local, what will you do instead?" If the answers are : (not an american made car or a harley) or (I'll have to work fo a nonunion contractor) he recommends against hiring.

I have the exact opposite view: 1 because generally a kid drives whatever his mom and dad or family member handed down to him, and 2, anyone who wants to work this trade and will do so no matter what WANTS to work this trade.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> I know one gentleman on the apprenticecommittee who asks "What kind of car do you drive?" and "If you don't get into this local, what will you do instead?" If the answers are : (not an american made car or a harley) or (I'll have to work fo a nonunion contractor) he recommends against hiring.
> 
> .


 
At one time if you drove a foreign car it was not allowed in the parking lot at the hall. Most guys driving foreign cars parked blocks away to avoid the inevitable damage, flattening the tires or keying the door.

Now at the hall there are all types of cars and trucks in the lot, though I imagine the management drives American.

I rode a Japanese 15 speed (American did not make bikes of this style or this nice) to the hall. The head of apprenticeship told me to get that piece of rice crap out and off union property (night time in a bad neighborhood). I tried to explain to him why I rode this bike and what it cost, he told me only a ****** would ride a bike to a union hall. I wanted to punch the old bastard, but of course they have you by the nads and that would end your career. 

I locked my bike in a friends van and held my temper.


----------



## manchestersparky (Mar 25, 2007)

Good luck finding a 100% American vehicle ! Harley Davidson included!


----------



## Brozspano (Sep 9, 2011)

The only vehicle that I know of that is still 100% American is Mack pickups and big trucks


----------

